# 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I Had No Plans To Start This Now



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Time to put a system in the 2007 Honda Fit Sport.
Now for those of you that have been following my Suburban build might be asking yourself why now with all the work I have left to do on it?
Well the simple answer is because my Fit's dash and driver door panel are completely removed right now.
Why the tear down you ask?
Well at 5pm there was no tear down or any plans for a tear down until my daughter told me she lost her pet king snake and saw it slither up inside the dash area before she could catch him. ><
We still have not found the damn snake.
Time to remove the console next........


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build-Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*

True father of the year! I hope you find it soon and it's somewhere you are looking 

Had an iguana as a kid that we had stopped looking for after a week. Found him alive under the dryer staying warm! That bastard survived it all and got so large after 5 years he went to live at a zoo.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build-Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*

I approve! might as well do something with a half disassembled car lol, and I'd guess you've got random gear chillin in the closet that'll have a place to live now.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Sub'd (especially since subscribed threads still don't work with the new version of Tapatalk for iOS and DIYMA).


----------



## ZombieHunter85 (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build-Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*

lol! a build start because of a snake in the dash! I love it.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build-Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*

LOL

better do it once than twice


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build-Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*

tie off several baby snakes with fishing line.

let loose in cabin, wait 48 hours and pull out your king snake?


----------



## jdsoldger (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build-Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*

Ha! I hope the 2007 is as easy to take apart as my 2011! Best of luck with finding the snake and I will be interested to see what you come up with. Mine is a never ending project.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build-Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*

Just bought a Pioneer AVH-P4400BH double din hu from Richard (Papasin) today for it.
I'm deciding if I should use my PPI Art amps or go with something new.
Speaker choices are starting to gel but I haven't committed to a specific set....yet. 

Still no snake. 
We even tried the gasoline vapor trick yesterday but no luck.

Stay tuned.....


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build-Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*

Go with what you know....


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build-Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Just bought a Pioneer AVH-P4400BH double din hu from Richard (Papasin) today for it.


The HU isn't even cold yet.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build-Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*

I could shoot it and make sure that it's cool lol, just kidding gents.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build-Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*



papasin said:


> The HU isn't even cold yet.



Hope Nevada the king snake likes Pioneer. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build-Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*



Coppertone said:


> Go with what you know....


Yeah I agree but the amps are so damn big and power hungry.
BTW, I should get props for this build log from you all for having extensive tear down performed before starting this thread.
My Suburban log was a full 10 or more pages in before I started. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*

Drive the car up into the mountains, leave overnight and you will have one very dead frozen snake. Oh, yeah the pet thing...

nevermind.... lol!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*



knever3 said:


> Drive the car up into the mountains, leave overnight and you will have one very dead frozen snake. Oh, yeah the pet thing...
> 
> nevermind.... lol!


I live in the Sierras as did the snake before we found him so he's used to the cold.
It is highly likely he has gone into hibernation somewhere by the heater core.

Ok I am going to tell the story about Nevada the king snake.
My oldest daughter the artist loves reptiles and insects and has many for pets.
One day my wife and her were leaving our property to go to town when Melissa saw a king snake to the side of the road as they headed down the hill and screamed for my wife to stop. 
She jumped out of the Odyssey and approached the snake.
The snake coiled up in the typical defensive move to protect itself.
My daughter bopped it lightly on the nose just once to get him to behave, picked him up, and they've been best friends ever since. 
True story.

So as you can see, this particular snake is a part of the family and we're all worried about his well being.
I am actually debating on removing the passenger air bag and the entire hvac assembly this weekend just to get to him. 
This situation is entirely intolerable to say the least.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*

U can't bait him out with some food?


----------



## chasinbass (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*



papasin said:


> Sub'd (especially since subscribed threads still don't work with the new version of Tapatalk for iOS and DIYMA).


So thats it ? I was wondering why tapatalk stopped working for me.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

chasinbass said:


> So thats it ? I was wondering why tapatalk stopped working for me.



Yes, I started a thread on it.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...yma-latest-version-tapatalk-12-29-2014-a.html

Sorry for the derail Bret. Carry on and PM coming shortly.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*



DLO13 said:


> U can't bait him out with some food?


He's not eating.
The wild one's do that during Winter.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*



papasin said:


> Yes, I started a thread on it.
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...yma-latest-version-tapatalk-12-29-2014-a.html
> 
> Sorry for the derail Bret. Carry on and PM coming shortly.


No worries. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*

My white A300.2 may be available. I will let you know if it is of interest to you.


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*

a gentle 20Hz might do the trick to get the pet out. Quick... hook up the subwoofers!!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*

I JUST CAUGHT THAT F'ING SNAKE!
I tore apart my Fit removing every plastic panel all the way back in order to drop the headliner where I suspected he went and I found him behind the passenger rear inner quarter trim panel. 
He's fine but not happy about being found.
I might take some pics later once I calm down; I don't like picking up snakes in situations like this. ><


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## jdsoldger (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*

Congrats!

In other news, how is removing the headliner? I am considering putting some CLD in mine up there.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*



jdsoldger said:


> Congrats!
> 
> In other news, how is removing the headliner? I am considering putting some CLD in mine up there.


Every trim panel and six seatbelt anchor bolts must be removed to access it. 
I did it in about two hours. 
I would highly recommend it though since once it was removed, it's very apparent that there's absolutely nothing up there for heat dispersion or deadening. 
Seriously Honda? WTF? :shrug:
I'll post some pics in a bit.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## jdsoldger (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Every trim panel and six seatbelt anchor bolts must be removed to access it.
> I did it in about two hours.
> I would highly recommend it though since once it was removed, it's very apparent that there's absolutely nothing up there for heat dispersion or deadening.
> Seriously Honda? WTF? :shrug:
> ...


That's about what I thought. Not that taking these cars apart is difficult though. 

As for the sound deadening and insulation. It is a cheap car.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*

Ok let's get this started.
Just your standard 2007 Honda Fit Sport with the HFP Honda wheels.
She has 300k miles on her (my work vehicle) and still runs like new. 
Quite literally the most dependable car I have ever owned.








Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*

As I said before, I had no intention of doing this build until the Suburban was done but due to the loose snake up the dash, I had to gut her to find it.

Instrument cluster pod


Factory radio and glove box components removed


Door panels removed


Headliner out










All inner trim panels removed




And this is where I found Nevada the king snake coiled up behind the trim panel


Home of my future pods. 



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*

No pics of the snake that caused all this? lol

Jay


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*



JayinMI said:


> No pics of the snake that caused all this? lol
> 
> Jay


When I exposed him I just grabbed him up before he could slither somewhere else I might not be able to get to. 
I just went to his cage to take a pic but he's under the bedding hiding. 
The poor guy drank water for a straight two minutes when I put him back in that cage earlier. 
I think he's had enough messing with today so I'll get one when he comes out later. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*



JayinMI said:


> No pics of the snake that caused all this? lol
> 
> Jay


Here's a pic of the little ****. 




Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*

As soon you get those pillars to me, I will build your pods for ya!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*



Grizz Archer said:


> As soon you get those pillars to me, I will build your pods for ya!


I'll pm ya. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Here's a pic of the little ****.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's cool Tech Flex!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*



Bluenote said:


> That's cool Tech Flex!


ROFLMAO Thomas! 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*

LOL you made it too easy Bret!


----------



## 1lowgtp (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*

Yes can't wait to see this build, plus the snake might come out then lol, and start dancing to the music lol. can't wait to do my art build soon, have to finish my jl audio build first


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*

YAY!
I found my unicorn 3-way component set today. 
Discontinued a little over two years ago, I had no idea they would be so flipping hard to come by.
They're a perfect match for my needs and I no longer have to consider the expense of buying AndyFrogs. epper:






Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*

Thats great you found some!! Where did you end up getting them from? New or used? Have you decided on the power that you are going to be using yet? How about keeping with the SS theme and getting some SS Reference amps? Or better yet some SS Rubicon amps (first gen.)

Glad you found your snake. Crazy that it was in the back. Didnt you say it went up under the dash? Are those snakes poisonous?

Thanks
Justind


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*



vwguy383 said:


> Thats great you found some!! Where did you end up getting them from? New or used? Have you decided on the power that you are going to be using yet? How about keeping with the SS theme and getting some SS Reference amps? Or better yet some SS Rubicon amps (first gen.)
> 
> Glad you found your snake. Crazy that it was in the back. Didnt you say it went up under the dash? Are those snakes poisonous?
> 
> ...


LOL!
Ok let's try to answer all these questions....

1-I just obtained the set that was bought by GLN305, then sold to ChrisB, then sold to MDubYa whom I got it from.....not kidding. 

2-They are still BNIB though the midbass only were mounted and used for a bit.

3-Due to the limited space in the Honda Fit, I am going with two of these when they finally hit the westcoast port in April and this dsp:

ST5.1600D - Power Sports - Car Audio 

HARMONY - Equalizers - Audio Accessories - Car Audio

4-Nevada the king snake entered the dash by the hood release handle, crossed over the hvac system, exited down into the passenger front floor kickpanel, down along the full length of the door sills pass the a,b, & c pillars and up into the passenger rear quarter panel where I found him behind that trim panel. 

5-King snakes are not poisonous and quite docile to humans when hand tamed. 

I think that covers them all. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> 1-I just obtained the set that was bought by GLN305, then sold to ChrisB, then sold to MDubYa whom I got it from.....not kidding.


I'm beginning to think that this was the only set ever produced.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*



rton20s said:


> I'm beginning to think that this was the only set ever produced.


I know right? ><
Grizz said this set was hugely popular in Europe and the PPI set was popular in the US.
All MDubYa (Matt-great guy btw) wanted for the set was the PPI PC3.65C set in return which took some doing as well.
He really wanted to help Grizz and I with this Fit build which I greatly appreciate. 

Anyway, it's a done deal and they're on their way here.
The Ferengi Commerce Authority would be very proud. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*

The Soundstream set arrived today. epper:

So glad to have this stage relegated to a footnote in this build.
Here's a few pics of the set.





Nice presentation of the product with the top flap lifted. Well done Grizz. :thumbsup:























Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*

Here's a few pics of the midrange and tweeter with the grilles removed.






Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## 1lowgtp (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*

looks good man, that's going to be a good combo, with ppi art, looking for that plate, and getting the shourd's i told u i had a lead on.. and have a real good lead on the other link your wanting too.... like i said i can't wait to see your build done


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*



1lowgtp said:


> looks good man, that's going to be a good combo, with ppi art, looking for that plate, and getting the shourd's i told u i had a lead on.. and have a real good lead on the other link your wanting too.... like i said i can't wait to see your build done


Thanks Chris. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*

I mounted my Pioneert AVH-P4400BH double din head unit in a Metra kit for this vehicle.
After some adjusting it turned out to be a clean look. 









Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*

I replaced the scratched up plastic instrument cluster lens and cleaned up all the gauges.
Now it all looks brand new once more. 




Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*

I did some before road noise measurements prior to installing any sound deadening.
These were taken at a steady 70 mph cruise speed on various freeway (highway 50) road surfaces.

Rough surface


Concrete surface


Rubberized Asphalt surface



When all the sound deadening is done and all the panels reinstalled, I will recheck to see just how much of a difference it made.
I can tell you that driving on the same rubberize asphalt in the Suburban on BFG All-Terrains it was in the low 50's. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*



Grizz Archer said:


> As soon you get those pillars to me, I will build your pods for ya!


They should arrive any day now. 
Please give me a shout when you get them. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*

The HU wiring harness is now made and the whole unit has been installed.
So nice to have tunes again in my daily driver. 

The two wiring harness adapters needed to make the conversion possible.


Everything mounted up and ready to install.




This is why I never throw any of my sound deadening scraps away.
I was told by my friend Grizz Archer that the double din conversion faceplate creaks at times over bumps.
So to correct this I peeled off some of the butyl from my Dynamat Xtreme remnants and worked it into the mounting channels.
Worked like a charm.






The entire assembly is all snuggly in place and operating properly. 





Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*










Do they scream?


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*



DLO13 said:


> Do they scream?


Yes; especially when they're hungry, want to be let out, or if they're caught away from the barn when it rains. 



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*

haha. That's so weird!
How many animals do you guys have out there?


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*



DLO13 said:


> haha. That's so weird!
> How many animals do you guys have out there?


9 goats
2 dogs
35 chickens
2 geese
5 ducks
2 guinea pigs
2 rabbits
5 snakes
1 very big toad
1 tarantula

.....I know I'm missing something.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*

That is a great idea for keeping rattles down. In one of my cars I am going to have to take the CD player and ac controls out. It's partially the cheap dash kit and a bit to do with needing something to stop vibrations. 

Nice goat too!

Post a better pic when you have time.


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> 9 goats
> 2 dogs
> 35 chickens
> 2 geese
> ...


WHAT? Not a Grizz? LOL That's ok, I can build your pillars from here. I plan to start on them in a couple weeks when we get some good weather.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*



Grizz Archer said:


> WHAT? Not a Grizz? LOL That's ok, I can build your pillars from here. I plan to start on them in a couple weeks when we get some good weather.


DON'T FEED THE GRIZZ!

This is a huge help buddy! :thumbsup:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*

My rear side door coaxial speakers for rear fill arrived this week.
Soundstream SST6.5s.
Should be an easy fit where the stock one's are. 












Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*

Now this piece is pretty cool and just arrived yesterday! 
There's only one of these in the USA and it's mine thanks to Ryan at Epsilon.
It's a one off Soundstream MOFO!
This now completes my list of Soundstream speaker needs for my Fit. epper:










Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*

Some more progress was made today.
I covered the ceiling with AlphaDamp cld just like I did in the Suburban but in much smaller quantities. 
I am sure this build will gobble up the last of my sound deadening stash but I want to get the road noise quieted down as much as possible.

My trusty urethane roller.


20 sheets of 10X12" AlphaDamp per box and I am now down to only three boxes.


Before covering the front panel.




After covering.




Before covering the two center panels.




After covering the two center panels.




Before covering the rear panel.


After covering the rear panel.




Full view of the completed ceiling.







Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Now this piece is pretty cool and just arrived yesterday!
> There's only one of these in the USA and it's mine thanks to Ryan at Epsilon.
> It's a one off Soundstream MOFO!
> This now completes my list of Soundstream speaker needs for my Fit. epper:
> ...


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*



vwguy383 said:


> PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:
> 
> 
> > Now this piece is pretty cool and just arrived yesterday!
> ...


----------



## Palos (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*

How well does the Soundstream st5.1600d perform? I'm looking at mini amps for my mini van, get it? LOL.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*



Palos said:


> How well does the Soundstream st5.1600d perform? I'm looking at mini amps for my mini van, get it? LOL.


No idea since that model is still not available.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Palos (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> No idea since that model is still not available.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Oh ok, I didn't know that. I just searched their website and it's listed as out of stock. I was hoping for some feedback on it.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*



Palos said:


> Oh ok, I didn't know that. I just searched their website and it's listed as out of stock. I was hoping for some feedback on it.


Me too.
It's going to be awhile.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ALL4SPL (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*

I had a 09 fit, and sound deadened EVERYTHING but the floor. I traded the car in, however after doing the roof, all the doors and hatch door and hatch area I can only recommend this. Do the floor with at least deadener and a layer of MLV. The noise was better after my work but there was still considerable noise mainly due to the fact they are econobox cars. Nice work so far!


----------



## few35t (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*

sub'd


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*

I'm just going to leave this right here......





Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*

Roof panel structure beams are now covered in cld using Dynamat Xtreme.
It's so much easier to manipulate over compound curves.










Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*

Is that a cracked windshield I spy?

Subd. We're going to have to compare deadening jobs once I actually get to start on ours, since we like to do things the same way.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*



TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> Is that a cracked windshield I spy?
> 
> Subd. We're going to have to compare deadening jobs once I actually get to start on ours, since we like to do things the same way.


You mean slapping on peel n seal from the local hardware store? Or have you moved on to siliconing bbs to the panel?


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*



TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> Is that a cracked windshield I spy?
> 
> Subd. We're going to have to compare deadening jobs once I actually get to start on ours, since we like to do things the same way.


Yeah well one project at a time. 
My Fit is getting more than just a new windshield. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*



rton20s said:


> You mean slapping on peel n seal from the local hardware store? Or have you moved on to siliconing bbs to the panel?


lol!


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*

Lol, I figured bbs under peek n seal.

Bret, can you fit llp between the carpet and metal on this one? Or will you have to go with something else?


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*



TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> Lol, I figured bbs under peek n seal.
> 
> Bret, can you fit llp between the carpet and metal on this one? Or will you have to go with something else?


Ok.........A very good question and one I wrestled with for a month or so.
I am going to use "some" LLP in the floor boards under the dash and front footwells but that's all.
This is my work vehicle and I don't want to sacrifice the great mpg for added weight.
My plans are to use jute in the ceiling covered with Ensolite and a full covering of Ensolite on the floor over the cld.
I haven't decided what to do in the doors yet but I imagine just cld and Ensolite. 
It won't be as quiet at the Suburban but it will be so much better than stock.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*

Three day weekends provide the best time to get work done and this one is no exception.
I managed to get a bunch of interior work completed and will be working on deadening the floor tomorrow.
In the meanwhile, here's some of the progress in my customization of the interior panels.

As I hinted at prior, I recovered the headliner and door panels in cobalt blue perforated suede to match the exterior color of the car.
Also while the headliner was out, I covered the backside of it in a full sheet of Ensolite sound deadening foam.
What an amazing transformation of the cookie cutter Fit interior.
Here's a few pics of where I am at now.


Headliner before recovering.


Headliner after recovering.














Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*

Backside of headliner before applying the Ensolite.


After applying the Ensolite.







Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*

The interior door panels were a bit of a pain in the ass.
I had to separate the cloth panel insert from the rest of the door panel which meant grinding off the plastic pin heads on the backside to separate them. 
Since I couldn't reattach them the same way I had to improvise so I used short shank truss head screws to reassemble them.
Once again the color contrast is amazing and really brightens up what was once a dull light gray, dark gray, charcoal black interior.


Driver door panel before recovering the cloth insert.


Both panels reassembled using truss head screws.


Driver door panel after recovering the cloth insert with cobalt suede.







Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*

As I have stated before, being that my Fit is my work vehicle and it's all about having really good gas mileage so I did not want to load her down with heavy sound deadening materials.
As much as I love Luxury Liner Pro there's no way I am going to use it to the extent I did with my Suburban due to it's weight of 1.6lbs/sqft.
So this time I thought lets use 3M Thinsulate in the ceiling instead.
The problem with Thinsulate is I could not find it anywhere for sale in the amounts I wanted and SDS Don no longer sells it due to it's astronomical price.
If you spend anytime on Don's website Welcome to Sound Deadener Showdown | Sound Deadener Showdown you already know he's switched from selling 3M Thinsulate to BASF Basotect or also known as melamine foam.
Melamine foam is the very same stuff as Mr. Clean Magic Erasure blocks.
I found untreated melamine foam blocks on Ebay for dirt cheap and can completely cover my entire ceiling with them for $40.00 with free shipping.
They are ultra light and easy to place.
I felt like I was tiling the skin of the space shuttle. 
Use this supplier for quicker shipping since he's in the U.S.A.

100pcs Cleaning Magic Sponge Eraser Melamine Cleaner Multi Functional Foam USA | eBay

Also once all these blocks are all in place, I will cover over them with peel and stick Ensolite making for a nice cozy, snug, thick 1" of sound absorption and insulation in my ceiling. epper:
I'll have to finish the rest of the ceiling in a week since I ran out of blocks due to the Chinese supplier shorted my order so I will post some final pics of this when my 2nd order arrives.
Here's some pics of the foam block process.



Ceiling all prepped with cld prior to melamine block installation.


I spray glued the backs of 30 blocks at a time and then placed them one by one.






Using large scissors I just cut the last blocks to size.




Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ben54b (May 30, 2014)

Great idea. A lot of work, I'd love to know the end result. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Iamsmuts (May 24, 2015)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*

It's not just the gas mileage that will suffer, breaking is a big concern. If have a 2010 sport. With just a couple bags of charcoal (~40#s) in the back, the performance goes way down. I once had four large adults in the car. It about a block to stop from 35 mph. I almost got in a wreck when someone pulled out in front of me.

I've deadened the doors and the hatch. It's still noisy, but I'm scared to add much more weight. You must have added at least 25 pounds so far, right?

Given the windows, I don't think it's possible to get this car very quiet on the highway. 

. . .

Where do you plan to put your amps? I have mine on the back of the rear seats for now. The ugliness pains me every time I open the hatch. There's so much room on the sides of the hatch that I out to be able to fabricate something. I haven't seen any great examples online. . . . 

It might be possible to build a three inch false floor for the amps. I don't mind simply having the sub in a box in the hatch. (I have a cargo cover.)


----------



## vwjmkv (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*

sorry if its a dumb question, but these are the same as the PPI PC3.65 C right?

they look a lot alike , just different in color 



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> The Soundstream set arrived today. epper:
> 
> So glad to have this stage relegated to a footnote in this build.
> Here's a few pics of the set.
> ...


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*



Iamsmuts said:


> It's not just the gas mileage that will suffer, breaking is a big concern. If have a 2010 sport. With just a couple bags of charcoal (~40#s) in the back, the performance goes way down. I once had four large adults in the car. It about a block to stop from 35 mph. I almost got in a wreck when someone pulled out in front of me.
> 
> I've deadened the doors and the hatch. It's still noisy, but I'm scared to add much more weight. You must have added at least 25 pounds so far, right?
> 
> ...


I will have no more than 25 lbs in total sound deadening materials when I'm done.....stay tuned. 
As for the brake issue, I replaced the factory front rotors with EBC dimpled and slotted brake rotors, upgraded the brake pads to NAPA Adaptive One pads, and went with HFP 16" wheels with a nice wide tire footprint. 
No more braking issues. 
Amps are going in the back under a false floor and the sub is going in the tire well. 
When it's done I should have plenty of behind the seat storage.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*



vwjmkv said:


> sorry if its a dumb question, but these are the same as the PPI PC3.65 C right?
> 
> they look a lot alike , just different in color


Basically they're the same.
The 6.5" midbass and the 2.5" midbass are identical except for lettering and color.
The tweeter however is completely different in that it's a silk surround dome and the PPI one is an aluminum inverted dome.
The passive crossover is a little different as well.
Since Soundstream didn't offer a 2-way version there's no need for a push button 2-way to 3-way option so they added an L-pad (jumper pad) to the crossover board just to the right of the Soundstream logo for the tweeter.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Coredump (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*

Good luck on your project. I'm thinking about a Fit as a next car myself so its great to see someone documenting such thorough job of a high quality install. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: 2007 Honda Fit System Build Even Though I had No Plans To Start This Now*



Coredump said:


> Good luck on your project. I'm thinking about a Fit as a next car myself so its great to see someone documenting such thorough job of a high quality install. Thanks for sharing.


Welcome. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

I glued up the rest of the melamine tiles today.
It took about 300 in all the complete.










Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Then I covered the entire length with sheets of peel and stick Ensolite foam to sandwich all up together.
Tomorrow I will reinstall the recovered headliner and seal up the roof for good.











Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Headliner is now installed.
It went in just fine requiring some hand pressure to get it to line up making for a nice snug fit just like I was hoping for.
So that's one layer of cld, a blanket of 3/4" thick melamine tiles, and then two full coverage layers of Ensolite foam.
I only broke one sunvisor retaining clip in the process. 
I anticipate a much improved sound and thermal barrier for all my efforts and will show some results regarding heat blockage later on this afternoon. 
Damn I'm really diggin' this cobalt blue suede! :thumbsup:

















Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Any plans to color match the visors and overhead handles?


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

papasin said:


> Any plans to color match the visors and overhead handles?


Actually I'm thinking about it.
The upper part of the vehicle trim is light gray and the lower half is black.
The seats are black with gray inserts but those are getting treated with the same cobalt blue suede to replace the gray.
I am not sure how far I want to take the color theme either.
Originally it was going to be a few accent panels just to change it up inside.
Maybe I will wait until it's all done and then go from there.
I'll let you see it in person and we'll talk about it then.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## 1Sik1500 (May 19, 2015)

Thats creative on the Melamine foam... I wonder if my Frontier has that type of room...


----------



## Iamsmuts (May 24, 2015)

I wonder if denim insulation would be as good, or maybe close and easier to just glue on after the CLD. You couldn't get the ensolite to stick to it very well, but it doesn't do much anyway, right?

I wiped some dust off of my instrument panel today and now it's all scratched up. Irritating. I'll probably just replace it. A little searching shows that this is a common problem . . ..


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Iamsmuts said:


> I wonder if denim insulation would be as good, or maybe close and easier to just glue on after the CLD. You couldn't get the ensolite to stick to it very well, but it doesn't do much anyway, right?
> 
> I wiped some dust off of my instrument panel today and now it's all scratched up. Irritating. I'll probably just replace it. A little searching shows that this is a common problem . . ..


I tried to use Jute (shredded jean material) in my Suburban's roof but it wouldn't stay glued in place.
Kept coming down after a good hot day.
Now if I had my headliners ready to go back in then it wouldn't have mattered if it came loose later but I didn't.
Ensolite was developed by NASA for space station usage.
It has the ability to not only work as a thermal barrier but it also makes a decent sound barrier as well. 
It's my substitute instead of using Luxury Liner Pro (ccf/mlv bonded together).
I know it's not as effective as when I use LLP but it's pretty damn good. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

Wow that's nice, all this soft blue will make a cool ambience at the end.
Is it common this kind of'room behind the liner?


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Elgrosso said:


> Wow that's nice, all this soft blue will make a cool ambience at the end.
> Is it common this kind of'room behind the liner?


Thank you.
Yes I believe so.
The roof structure ribs that run from side to side are needed to pass USA rollover and collision standards which means there's going to be at least a 1/2 to 3/4" deep pocket between them.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

And now we know why...



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Ensolite was developed by NASA for space station usage.
> It has the ability to not only work as a thermal barrier but it also makes a decent sound barrier as well.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rton20s said:


> And now we know why...


Now that took some imagination to put the two together.
You and I should hang out more. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

I added a little bling to the back window. 






Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

And I hit a big milestone today. epper:





Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I added a little bling to the back window.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I approve.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> And I hit a big milestone today. epper:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


33k a year. DAYUM.


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> And I hit a big milestone today. epper:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! 
Even if a Honda, that must be really good care too!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

At that many miles, anyone else would be looking to trade the car in. Not install a new system. Good on ya!


----------



## Jimmy the Heater (Jun 18, 2015)

I have 378k on a Camry but it's an 88. That is a lot of driving in a short period for you. No wonder ya want to get some good tunes in there. Anxious to see the finished product.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Yesterday and today I managed to rip out the old carpet, clean all the interior body panels, and apply Dynamat Xtreme to the all the exposed flooring. 
As you can see I ran out of the silver DX and had to order a batch of the new black DX to continue because I didn't want to try to cover this very convoluted floorpan with AlphaDamp since it's so hard to work with in these situations.
I really am not sure why but the new stuff is 1/32" thinner than the old and it was obvious from the beginning when I switch to the new.
I just hope it works as well as the old because I can't stop now.
Here's a few pics of the progress made this weekend.

All gutted and in the process of cleaning all the panels.






All cleaned up.



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Dynamat Xtreme put down on all the exposed flooring.
So glad to have half of the floor done today. 


















Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Over-achiever here... Making all the logos line up. 

Looking good! CFCs and mlv next?


----------



## Instaburn (Aug 22, 2013)

Looking good.
RCA's are coming soon.
Sorry for being such a slacker...


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

So thorough!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

DLO13 said:


> Over-achiever here... Making all the logos line up.
> 
> Looking good! CFCs and mlv next?


Thx. 
Yeah it seems stupid to line it all up when it's never going to show but it's how I do things. 
Normally I would be all over ccf and mlv like my Suburban build which had excellent results but I really can't afford to add the mlv weight this time around.
So I am going against all that I've preached in the past and just using two layers of Ensolite over the floorpan cld.
Time will tell if it will be enough.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

I subtle details and IMO it's what takes creativity to the next level.
I found these on Ebay and decided to install it. 










Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

My Soundstream Harmony DSP arrived today.
I'm not quite sure where I am going to mount that remote control yet.
Now all I need are a few SS amps and then I'll be set. 







Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Time to submit a name change... SoundStream Collector?

Is the Soundstream DSP similar to the Precision Power one? Control looks very similar...
The picture of the unit on the box looks like you can connect your cable box via Coax :laugh:


Light mod looks pretty good! was prob cheap too!


Do you have plans for amp and sub layout yet? Maybe i missed it in a previous post...


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Everything about this build is badass! How did you like the magic eraser roof? Considering doing that. I think I will need double what you did though. But 60 bucks beats fed hell out of 200.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

DLO13 said:


> Time to submit a name change... SoundStream Collector?
> 
> Is the Soundstream DSP similar to the Precision Power one? Control looks very similar...
> The picture of the unit on the box looks like you can connect your cable box via Coax :laugh:
> ...


It is similar to the PPI DSP 88R but the Harmony comes with the remote.
It was reasonable considering what it can do.
We'll let our good friend Richard tell us if it's easy to work with or a pain since I am still a noob when it comes to tuning. 
The amp situation is still being bounced around due to availability atm.
I will be more specific on the layout next month depending which amp direction I go. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Testing the software, it looks to have 31 band eq per channel and has an adjustable Q per band. However, I don't believe the individual bands are adjustable like the 360.3 or the 6to8. As Bret said, it's reasonable considering what it does, and should be fun to see first hand.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Brian_smith06 said:


> Everything about this build is badass! How did you like the magic eraser roof? Considering doing that. I think I will need double what you did though. But 60 bucks beats fed hell out of 200.


I honestly love the melamine foam ceiling.
It's very light and simple solution to the problem of sound absorption and thermal barrier.
I can't demonstrate the difference in the cab soundwise at this time due to all the additional road noise from having the interior gutted for cld application but I will post figures when it's all done.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

papasin said:


> Testing the software, it looks to have 31 band eq per channel and has an adjustable Q per band. However, I don't believe the individual bands are adjustable like the 360.3 or the 6to8. As Bret said, it's reasonable considering what it does, and should be fun to see first hand.


You're the best. :thumbsup:
I am looking forward to learning much from you about tuning during the process.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

How challenging would you say it is to remove the headliner of a vehicle, deaden, and get everything back on - looking factory?

My car has a tin can roof, and i know it would really do wonders if i could get something up there. I have wanted to redo the headliner black, and just have the shop remove it and hang onto it for the weekend while i do the deadening, and just have them put it back on...

Interested to get your take.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

DLO13 said:


> How challenging would you say it is to remove the headliner of a vehicle, deaden, and get everything back on - looking factory?
> 
> My car has a tin can roof, and i know it would really do wonders if i could get something up there. I have wanted to redo the headliner black, and just have the shop remove it and hang onto it for the weekend while i do the deadening, and just have them put it back on...
> 
> Interested to get your take.


Daniel I forgot what vehicle you have.
Also does it have a sunroof?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Daniel I forgot what vehicle you have.
> Also does it have a sunroof?
> 
> 
> ...


2013 Prius. Thankfully no sunroof.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

DLO13 said:


> 2013 Prius. Thankfully no sunroof.


Good no sunroof but it does have a long roofline so you'd benefit from the treatment plus since the car is narrow, the upholstery shop should have no problem using a single piece of material to cover the entire headliner.
Now to drop the headliner every trim panel that surrounds it including all hand straps, sunvisors, domelight, and seatbelt anchor points have to be removed.
This means all the a,b,c and d pillar panels that are below it must be removed as well.
It's time consuming and really no which is why many wait to do it last lol.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Good no sunroof but it does have a long roofline so you'd benefit from the treatment plus since the car is narrow, the upholstery shop should have no problem using a single piece of material to cover the entire headliner.
> Now to drop the headliner every trim panel that surrounds it including all hand straps, sunvisors, domelight, and seatbelt anchor points have to be removed.
> This means all the a,b,c and d pillar panels that are below it must be removed as well.
> It's time consuming and really no which is why many wait to do it last lol.
> ...


This is what I hate. However my dash has to come out in a week or two to swap heater core so plan to do deaden/mlv firewall while I'm in there. In order to get dash out my center console has to come out and since my center console has to come out my front seats do too so I also plan to deaden/mlv floor/redo wiring. So since all of that is out anyway I may as well pull head liner and do suede and deaden up there as well. This $50 heater core has turned into quite the expensive project


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Brian_smith06 said:


> This is what I hate. However my dash has to come out in a week or two to swap heater core so plan to do deaden/mlv firewall while I'm in there. In order to get dash out my center console has to come out and since my center console has to come out my front seats do too so I also plan to deaden/mlv floor/redo wiring. So since all of that is out anyway I may as well pull head liner and do suede and deaden up there as well. This $50 heater core has turned into quite the expensive project


Bingo!
A $50 heater core or a lost king snake......results are the same. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm glad I just bought 120 square feet of dynamat but I was hoping that would be the expensive part. Headliner is $100ish so not terrible but considering swapping carpet too. It's in terrible condition. Going to power wash it before I drop the 300 but thinking it'll end up being the more expensive of the 2


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

papasin said:


> Testing the software, it looks to have 31 band eq per channel and has an adjustable Q per band. However, I don't believe the individual bands are adjustable like the 360.3 or the 6to8. As Bret said, it's reasonable considering what it does, and should be fun to see first hand.


I think you are correct. I haven't downloaded the software, but I was looking at the manual for the DSP-88R for possible use in the Silverado my brother just picked up. It appears to be tough to beat the price when you're just looking for a simple active solution and don't necessarily need some of the higher aggregate tuning capabilities of the more "sophisticated" units. The included controller is a nice bonus, as well.


----------



## Mlarson67 (Jan 9, 2015)

When are we gonna get back to the suburban? Can't wait too see those beautiful PPI amps in a rack!!!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Mlarson67 said:


> When are we gonna get back to the suburban? Can't wait too see those beautiful PPI amps in a rack!!!


The Suburban has actually been continuously worked on for the last two months by a good friend of mine at his secret secluded shop. 
I expect sometime in mid August I will have pics of all the progress.
As for this Fit, I was busy working on it this weekend and will post some pics in a minute. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

I gutted the rest of the vehicle this weekend and have now sent the last two seats to the upholstery shop for the custom work mentioned prior.
I am having great expectations on lowering my road noise since just like the rest of the vehicle, there was minimal deadening and dampening as seen in the photos below. 
This should be interesting when I am done. 

Fully gutted and ready for treatment.







Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Floors are now fully covered with Dynamat Xtreme cld.


I lifted up the firewall dampening and continued the cld all the way up and over the wheel wells.






I reinstalled the factory dampening since it's perfectly molded to the compound curves.
I was going to try and use a little LLP here but reusing this stuff made more sense.





Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

I had just enough Dynamat Xtreme left to cover both b pillars.





Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Now I need to buy another bulk pack of Dynamat Xtreme to finish all five doors and the two rear wheel wells.
I am hoping tonight if it cools down enough to put down the first layer of Ensolite and then make the decision if I can get a 2nd layer to fit before reinstalling the new carpet.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Iamsmuts (May 24, 2015)

That stuff is about half a pound per square foot. I guess you just added about 10-15 pounds. If you cover the doors as thoroughly, you'll have added about 25-30 pounds. Does that sound right? If you do a second layer, you'll be closer to 40-45 pounds. That's a lot of weight to add to the little Fit.

Do you have a plan to reduce engine noise? That's my biggest gripe at the moment.


----------



## CoLd_FuSiOn (Jun 25, 2012)

Looks like it's coming along excellently,the dampening will certainly come in handy since this car inherently has higher road noise than their other models.

+Rep for finding the damn snake 

p.s I wouldn't enter the damn car If I knew there was one in there.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Iamsmuts said:


> That stuff is about half a pound per square foot. I guess you just added about 10-15 pounds. If you cover the doors as thoroughly, you'll have added about 25-30 pounds. Does that sound right? If you do a second layer, you'll be closer to 40-45 pounds. That's a lot of weight to add to the little Fit.
> 
> Do you have a plan to reduce engine noise? That's my biggest gripe at the moment.


Where do I start with this one.
There's no way around adding weight with cld (Dynamat Xtreme in this case). 
You either use it or you don't.
I am not loading down the doors with a lot of cld either nor am I adding a 2nd layer of cld to the floor.
I plan to use it sparingly on the doors as you will see when I get to that point.
The only way to get the cld up in there farther would be to pull the dash and everything behind the dash and that's just not happening.
The next layer to go on the floor is Ensolite which is so light that if I used all the Ensolite I plan on and doubled up on the floor it would add less than 3lbs.
The Ensolite and the melamine foam pads in the ceiling add up to practically nothing weight wise so that leaves only the weight of the cld.
As far as deadening the firewall I ran the cld up to the pedals and hvac box which got up there pretty good. 
Then I reinstalled the factory dampening (see above pics) and now over the top of all of that all the way up again to the pedals and hvac box will be Ensolite (possibly two layers) covering every inch all the way back to the spare tire well and then of course the carpet over that.
This should be enough to reduce the road noise and engine whine.
If I went the ccf and mlv route like I did with the Suburban then it would be a tomb but I am not going to add 1.6lbs/sqft to this vehicle plus I doubt if any panel would fit over it.
Time will tell if what I am doing is enough; it's sure going to be far better than it was. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

I added 200 pounds of deadening material to my old cavalier between 200 square feet of cld and a lot of mass loaded vinyl. Didn't mess with it any. After you factory in all of the audio I had, then I had issues. 3 batteries 3 big class a/b amps and an idmax in a huge ported box


----------



## Iamsmuts (May 24, 2015)

Some guy on fit freak seems to have deadened the upper part of the hood. It's hard to tell what he did exactly. But he claims it reduced engine noise.

Sound Deadening Project (Lots of Pics) - Page 3 - Unofficial Honda FIT Forums


----------



## Kornnut (Mar 19, 2007)

With 300 on the clock and all the improvments you are making, do you plan on a rebuild of the motor?


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Kornnut said:


> With 300 on the clock and all the improvments you are making, do you plan on a rebuild of the motor?


When the time comes yes; say around 500k. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

I picked up the rear seats and dropped off the front seats from my upholstery guy today.
I am once again really diggin' the cobalt blue suede inserts.
I am getting really close now to putting it all back together and then finally focusing on the rear cargo area for the audio build. 













Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

One of the little things I've learned from car audio friends and spending time at the competitions is that the little details sometime make all the difference.
In this case even though there will no longer be tweeters in my front door panels, the eye still gets drawn to the factory tweeter pods and therefore subconsciously tricking the mind into thinking that's where the tweeters are.
I came up with a solution to this problem and had these custom Honda "H" emblems fabricated up that will fit perfectly in the pods once the grille material is cut out solving the problem. 





Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Since the front small triangle windows in the A-pillars are practically useless, I decided to turn them into speaker pod locations for the front stage midrange and tweeter.
I had these baffles custom made for these speakers to make the pod fabrication process easier and flush mount the midrange.




Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Niiiice


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

makes me think of a wrx sti. I like it


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Brian_smith06 said:


> makes me think of a wrx sti. I like it


Thx. 
Driver door is done.





Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

:dizzy:


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Brian_smith06 said:


> :dizzy:


j/k.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

I made lots of progress between yesterday and today.
The Ensolite is down and glued to the shape of the floor.
I only had enough to apply one layer but with what I had remaining I doubled up on at the firewall.













Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Next I ran my HU output rca interconnect, power turn on lead, dsp wiring harness for the remote control, and the usb cable for programming the dsp using a laptop in the front seats.
Both the dsp remote and my upcoming sub amp gain controller will be custom mounted in the center console.
I don't have my sub amp gain controller yet so I will have to feed it under at a later time.







Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Lastly I put down the factory molded carpet I picked up at a salvage yard from a wrecked 2008 Honda Fit.
The old stuff was destroyed from wear and tear and there's no aftermarket molded carpet replacement for it at this time.
I could have done like I did in my Suburban and made custom carpeting out of roll out and hand cut to fit but I just didn't see the point since I could buy the salvage piece for $75.00 and drop it right in.


















Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

So the floor is finally done and now it's time to reinstall the seats which I will do tomorrow.
Something I'd like to mention here.
If the interior noise level is not down enough to my satisfaction I will consider pulling the seats and carpeting again and put down MLV.
I avoided it this time around due to it's just too damn heavy and am completely relying on the full coverage of Dynamat Xtreme and Ensolite to do the job.
Only time will tell.
A little tip I'd like to add.
When I gutted the vehicle this time I went back and reinstalled the seat bolts and seatbelt bolts prior to CLD and Ensolite install.
It turned out to be a real help in not having to hunt for the bolt holes after laying down all the material. 
All I had to do was cut around the bolt head with each layer making seat reinstallation tomorrow a much easier task.
I don't know why I didn't do that with the Suburban. 





Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

good bit of work going on here.

ensolite layer looks good, carpet looks thin. Winner chicken dinner, on the 75 spot drop-in.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

So jealous of you only having to drop 75 on carpet. Mine is going to be 350 shipped if it doesn't come clean next weekend :/ finger crossed

Fantastic work you've done though. Really looking forward to the audio portion


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Brian_smith06 said:


> So jealous of you only having to drop 75 on carpet. Mine is going to be 350 shipped if it doesn't come clean next weekend :/ finger crossed
> 
> Fantastic work you've done though. Really looking forward to the audio portion


Thank you and yes, me too regarding the audio portion.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## vwjmkv (Apr 23, 2011)

what's the mounting depth of those 2.5 inchers??


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

vwjmkv said:


> what's the mounting depth of those 2.5 inchers??


1 3/8".


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

All four seats are back in as are all the seatbelts plus what's even more important is that the air bag system is fully functional with no warning lights. :thumbsup:















Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

I decided to flip the extra coin again and a full set of WeatherTech floormats so I don't damage the new carpet.
I just love how these mats are always the perfect fit and once positioned properly stay put. 








Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

I owned a Burnt Orange 07 fit and competed with it heavily and won many national events for 6 years. 

You're doing a fantastic job with your install. I gotta ask. Was the car submerged in water. I noticed there is so much rust on the floor and behind the dash is filthy.

you can add a battery the spare tire well if youyou ballzy enough to cut it. I fit a Kinetic 1400. just enough.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

AVIDEDTR said:


> I owned a Burnt Orange 07 fit and competed with it heavily and won many national events for 6 years.
> 
> You're doing a fantastic job with your install. I gotta ask. Was the car submerged in water. I noticed there is so much rust on the floor and behind the dash is filthy.
> 
> you can add a battery the spare tire well if youyou ballzy enough to cut it. I fit a Kinetic 1400. just enough.


Thank you very much for the compliment. 
No the car was not a salvage, never flooded, and there's no rust.
I bought the vehicle new when they first came out. 
I own a ranch and what you're seeing is the result of eight years of mud, dirt, and dust accumulation.
I am cleaning her up little by little as the work progresses.

So I assume you competed in car audio?
Pics?



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

filthy!

haha...

dirt shaming, the new online sport for Dilbert fans...


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Yes Sir...Many shows in Canada. Did two SBN/IASCA finals. Sold the cat with 298k on it with only steering wheel control module issue. 


This was the year i won SBN with Hybrid L8s and L4/L1proSE


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

AVIDEDTR said:


> Yes Sir...Many shows in Canada. Did two SBN/IASCA finals. Sold the cat with 298k on it with only steering wheel control module issue.
> 
> 
> This was the year i won SBN with Hybrid L8s and L4/L1proSE



Tag-(Grizz Archer)
The a-pillars are very similar to my plans.
Nice work. 
Funny I am having to deal with the electronic steering module right now.
I even have a replacement sitting right here next to me on my desk. 
Not a cheap part to say the least. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

you will need the dealer to flash it and scam you for 1 hour work....for 2 min


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

AVIDEDTR said:


> you will need the dealer to flash it and scam you for 1 hour work....for 2 min


I found that out Friday. 
I was hoping it was plug and play but that's a big tall glass of nope. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Even with both kick panels, all a, b, & c pillars panels, and all four side door panels removed, she's significantly quieter. epper:
I post db pics when I finish the rest of it.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Great work on the deadening and soundproofing! Hmmm, maybe we should get your help on our next one.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

papasin said:


> Great work on the deadening and soundproofing! Hmmm, maybe we should get your help on our next one.


Thx. 
I'd be up for that. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Thx.
> I'd be up for that.
> 
> 
> ...


Let's pencil my Prius in there as well. I would like to replace my carpet with some black. Redo the headliner. And deaden the rest of the car. 

Thank you in advance. 


Can't wait to see it person.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I decided to flip the extra coin again and a full set of WeatherTech floormats so I don't damage the new carpet.
> I just love how these mats are always the perfect fit and once positioned properly stay put.
> 
> 
> ...


Are those WeatherTechs made out of MLV, by any chance?


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

HondAudio said:


> Are those WeatherTechs made out of MLV, by any chance?


how awesome would that be! I would no longer have an issue with the $300 price tag for my vehicle


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

HondAudio said:


> Are those WeatherTechs made out of MLV, by any chance?


LOL!
Vinyl yes, mass no. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Brian_smith06 said:


> how awesome would that be! I would no longer have an issue with the $300 price tag for my vehicle


Yeah they're pricey, this set was $197 on eBay, but they do the job.
Where I live I really need these carpet condoms.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Yeah they're pricey, this set was $197 on eBay, but they do the job.
> Where I live I really need these carpet condoms.
> 
> 
> ...


totally telling that to my wife later. My vehicles name is Roxanne and is a Tahoe. We joke that she is a dirty ole hoe that is a tad butch that has been around the block quite a bit. Carpet condoms would totally make this much better.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Brian_smith06 said:


> totally telling that to my wife later. My vehicles name is Roxanne and is a Tahoe. We joke that she is a dirty ole hoe that is a tad butch that has been around the block quite a bit. Carpet condoms would totally make this much better.


Now that's funny. 
The Suburban's name is Cartman and he's got a big fat ass and mouthy just like Eric. :laugh:
The Fit's name is just Blue....nothing special.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Now that's funny.
> The Suburban's name is Cartman and he's got a big fat ass and mouthy just like Eric. :laugh:
> The Fit's name is just Blue....nothing special.
> 
> ...


LOL I just quoted myself. 
My youngest daughter reminded me the Fit's name is actually Squirtle.




Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Time for some door panel modifications.
As I mentioned before, the insert panels were removed and recovered in the cobalt blue faux suede.


Then I removed the tweeter pods for modifications since they will no longer be the home for any speakers.


I had these medallions fabricated up to insert over the pod grilles so they no longer look like speaker pods.


All glued, centered, clocked, and painted.


Remounted back in the door panel.







Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

I tried to mount the midbass speakers but the holes will have to be opened up some and the midbass speakers will have to be spaced out about a 1/2" so I ordered up some spacers for all four doors.
They should arrive in the next 2-3 days.

Now for some speaker comparisons.
I do believe sound quality should demonstrably improve. 


Just look at the factory magnet. 



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

The last door panel modification was to cover the inside of all four with Ensolite.
It's a different approach than the usual coverage over the cld on the inner door skin and should have the same effect yet I won't have to tear it apart if I need to access a power door window motor or power door lock actuator.
Just the cld will need to be removed.


Before


After



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Christmas in July! :santa2::santa2::santa2:
My three Soundstream Picasso Nanos arrived today. 
Two PN4.1000D 4channel amps and one PN1.1000D amp.
Nine channels of serious class D wattage in three very small packages all made in Korea.

Picasso Nano - Amplifiers - Car Audio





PN1.1000D (subwoofer amp)






Remote gain control





PN4.1000D









Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## MDubYa (Feb 17, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Time to get some work done on the A-pillars.
I was going to try and do these myself but my good friend Grizz Archer who also owns an 2008 Fit offered to do them for me so he could do both mine and his at the same time.
A very generous offer and one that I couldn't pass on.
Thank you Grizz. :thumbsup:

To make the job easier, I asked my good friend who's performing the fabrication work on my Suburban to make up a set of baffles that would fit in the pillars and sent it all off to Grizz for the transformation.
Here's a few pics of the progress.

A-pillars prior to fabrication.


Plexiglass baffles fabricated specifically for my mids and tweeters.
He really does great work with impressively accurate tolerances making for a very clean baffle.



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

The following are Grizz's pics of his work up in Idaho.
The vehicle is his and a perfect template to perform speaker placement.
Mids mounted in the baffle and positioned for optimal placement within the confines of the A-pillar.


Baffle alignment in reference to the driver seat.


Close up of just how close the baffle needs to be in reference to the dash edge.




Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

DLO13 said:


> baffles are cool.
> But... is that an LG rumor slider phone i see?


Yeah my old LG Cosmos 3. 
I finally stepped into the smartphone realm a few months ago and own a Droid now. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Grizz then prepped the baffle for mounting.


Next he roughed up the A-pillar and applied a skim coating of body filler for better fiberglass adhesion.


Placed, aligned, and ready for permanent mounting.


Fiberglassed in place.


Body filler used to level the baffle with the pillar.






the sharp corners are now smoothed and rounded.











Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Once I get them back here in the next week they will get the tweeter hole drilled out, fine sanded, texture coated back to factory original, and then remounted for final assembly.
I'll post more pics then.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

No five channel nano? Weren't you waiting for one of those to come out?


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

vwguy383 said:


> No five channel nano? Weren't you waiting for one of those to come out?


Nope.
Epsilon says there is no clear expectation on arrival for the first batch so I passed and went with these.
The good news is they're more power but with a similar footprint size.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

I managed to take advantage of the Labor Day weekend and get the front doors deadened and the midbass installed but I didn't realize the sun reflecting off the cld aluminum was sunburning my eyes. 
Needless to say I am messed up and won't be doing any additional work until maybe Saturday.
Pics to come when I can keep my eyes open for longer than 30 second spurts.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Looks good Bret!


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I managed to take advantage of the Labor Day weekend and get the front doors deadened and the midbass installed but I didn't realize the sun reflecting off the cld aluminum was sunburning my eyes.
> Needless to say I am messed up and won't be doing any additional work until maybe Saturday.
> Pics to come when I can keep my eyes open for longer than 30 second spurts.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a law suit to me. No warning label regarding sunburnt eye balls.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

did something like that a couple years ago to my eyes. Didn't involve sound deadening though. actually had to watch tv with sunglasses on. Going outside was a huge hell to the no. 

yours sound worse though :/


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

This is looking really good. Being seasoned with this car and built close to 4 sets, you will need add 2-4 lbs of clay or duct sealant then covered with sound dampening product with foil face.

So much energy transfer if the pillars aren't beefed up.

Cheers Mate!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Time to finish up these doors.
I deadened the inner side of the door skin with Alpha Damp and the interior door panel with Dynamat Xtreme. 
I also installed the midbass speakers from the Soundstream 4.6C 3-way system.
Here's a few pics of the simple pain in the ass process.

Bare driver door prior to cleaning.


Factory 6.5s and they sound just as good as they look.


Speaker opening not exactly accommodating to the new midbass speakers.


OSB 1/2" rings were used to move the speaker out closer to the door trim panel.


Cut the factory hole to the appropriate size old school style using a jigsaw.




Time to feed the 12 gauge speaker wire through the door duct tubing.


YAY!!!! No molex plug to deal with!


Just a simple coat hanger and some silicone spray lubricant and it pulled right through.


Test fitting the midbass speaker.



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Inner door skin covered with Alpha Damp.




Driver door covered with Dynamat Xtreme.




Passenger door covered with Dynamat Xtreme.


Midbass speaker mounted in place for the final time.







Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Inside of the trim panel covered with peel-n-stick Ensolite.


Trim panel reinstalled for the final time.




Battlefield wounds from the process.



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Check these out.
My friend that's performing work on my Suburban build cut these neoprene foam gaskets out using his cnc machine for both my builds to go between the baffle and the midrange for an air tight fit and reduced resonance.



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Today I permanently mounted the blutooth mic and permanently ran a dedicated cell phone charging cord to a stand where the phone will be docked while driving.
I also found out why I had no radio stations.
I didn't realize my factory antenna has a power module...my bad.
All powered up and working nicely.
Sorry no pics this time.

A-pillars are almost done and get installed next weekend.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

A-pillar windows are now covered in two layers of 5% ceramic window tint.
Can you say black out?
No way will any of the speakers or fiberglass work will show through. 




Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> A-pillar windows are now covered in two layers of 5% ceramic window tint.
> Can you say black out?
> No way will any of the speakers or fiberglass work will show through.
> 
> ...



Why the tint, instead of paint?


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

DLO13 said:


> Why the tint, instead of paint?


I was told over and over again that the paint won't stick so I tinted the whole car and doubled up on limo dark on the a-pillar window.
A simple solution to the problem.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

When you want to step up your game, here is some inspiration


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

AVIDEDTR said:


> View attachment 94617
> View attachment 94625
> 
> When you want to step up your game, here is some inspiration


Why would you take the windows out?
Wow.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Why would you take the windows out?
> Wow.
> 
> 
> ...


Because Infinite Baffle.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rton20s said:


> Because Infinite Baffle.


LOL!


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Both front A-pillars are almost completed and are looking really sweet.
Just a few more little tweaks and they'll be ready to install this weekend.
As you can see the tweeter holes have been drilled out, pillars have been textured to match the original grain, and then painted to match the dash and door panel colors instead of the light gray they were originally.











Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

This small gap for some reason developed between the mid and the baffle during fabrication so we've come up with a trim bezel to go over it that will match the tweeter cup.
I think it really cleaned up the entire look. 







Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Niiiice...


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Cause us Canadians are f&*kin crazy

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Why would you take the windows out?
> Wow.
> 
> 
> ...


Bret this was in 2011. It worked great. Just not great enough

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Bluenote said:


> Niiiice...


Thanks!
I really like how they turned out too. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

I like....did you add mass to the pillar?


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

AVIDEDTR said:


> I like....did you add mass to the pillar?


No I wrapped the inside with Ensolite.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

All the speakers are mounted and the trim rings are contoured.





Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Looking good. Now get a nice radius on the edge of that trim ring you made.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

I don't think I have posted here that I decided to switch from the Soundstream Harmony DSP to the Soundstream Synthesis DSP instead.
The Harmony is a good unit but the Synthesis is just a bit better.
Thanks goes to Hurrication here on DIYMA for selling me one since they're no longer available.
Now since the Synthesis doesn't come with a remote control I ordered one from MiniDSP along with a MiniDSP 2x4 DSP to piggy back off of the Synthesis in order to give me the 10 channels of processing I need for my system.
The remote comes as a bare board so with help from Ed Rice I will be having a faceplate made for it and then enclose it from the elements.
Here's a few pics of the components.






MiniDC board for the power turn on circuit.


Remote and patch cord which includes a master volume control and 4 preset positions to choose from.


Close up of the remote board.


Ed's faceplate for his remote which is the same for the PPI DEQ.8.



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

All the components are now here and ready to go in.
I tried to fit the amps under the two front seats due to the limited space I have in this car but there 1/2" too thick so they're going to have to go in the cargo area in the back along with the two dsps.
Here's a pic of all the components ready to go.





Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Picked up a set of Stinger battery terminals, a fuse block, and a distribution block for the Fit today.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

It's finally warm again; at least for a few days so I managed to get some progress done on the a-pillars today.
I finally covered the entire back of the a-pillars with Ensolite and then wired up the speakers so the assemblies can be installed for the last time.





There wasn't much room between the midrange magnet and the window so I had to use the factory wiring harnesses for a low profile.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

And now they're finally re-installed.
The pics suck cuz I ran out of sunlight but you get the idea. 















And of course due to the double limo tint, you can't see anything from the outside.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

I put in quite a few hours today but the Fit's front stage is now fully wired and operational. YAY!


----------



## sicride (Oct 26, 2014)

It looks great! Wonder if this setup would benefit from any acoustical treatment to the surface around the tweeter and mid. It looks like it could lead to some issues from defraction. Yes, I do understand it's a car so we will always be dealing with this, it just looks like a treatable area.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

sicride said:


> It looks great! Wonder if this setup would benefit from any acoustical treatment to the surface around the tweeter and mid. It looks like it could lead to some issues from defraction. Yes, I do understand it's a car so we will always be dealing with this, it just looks like a treatable area.


I have to next build the subwoofer enclosure and the amp rack.
Once that is done I can move onto tuning by some good friends with the best ears in the hobby.
If after the eq stage there's a noticeable reflection issue, then I'll see what I can do to correct it but to be honest, as it stand in this very raw form of functionality if I center my head in the very middle of the vehicle, the image is focused and a good 8-10" above the dash so I have high hopes of it all working out just fine.


----------



## sicride (Oct 26, 2014)

I am sure it will be awesome either way.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

This made me lol.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ap7KzopCGb0


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

During the Easter break when I could find the time I worked on a long overdue project.
A very good friend of mine asked when I was going to paint the rest of the gray interior trim black to match the front A-pillars and the more I looked at it, the more it became obvious that he was right and it needed to be done.
Everything that was gray is now satin black and match the factory dash and other black trim pieces perfectly.
Here's a few pics of some of the color change.

Factory gray sunvisors.


I tried a heat gun, acetone, and other products to get these stickers to lift off but I had zero luck so they were painted over. I plan on making some custom Soundstream stickers soon to cover this area up.


My vinyl dye choice. Good stuff. 








As stated above, look for some custom Soundstream stickers to fill in the black rectangle area.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

The Fit is going back together one piece at a time now.
All trim panels are getting covered with Ensolite just like I did in the Suburban.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

I also upgraded the steering wheel emblem to match the body color.

Before.


After.


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

I was on a VW website and guys on there took the airbag stickers off with alcohol purer the better. Soak a rag and lay it on the sticker for 15 to 20 minutes and it will start the bubble. Guys said they could peel the whole sticker off in one piece.

Thanks
Justin


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

vwguy383 said:


> I was on a VW website and guys on there took the airbag stickers off with alcohol purer the better. Soak a rag and lay it on the sticker for 15 to 20 minutes and it will start the bubble. Guys said they could peel the whole sticker off in one piece.
> 
> Thanks
> Justin


I tried.
There's something Honda uses that seems to be impenetrable.
That's ok cuz I'll make some custom Soundstream stickers to go them.


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

Darth SQ said:


> I tried.
> There's something Honda uses that seems to be impenetrable.
> That's ok cuz I'll make some custom Soundstream stickers to go them.


Just don't put any spiders on the stickers!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

I managed to finish installing the side rear door speakers and adjusted them to function as rear fill.
My first impression is they widened the stage and significantly improved the overall sound.
I'll post a pic of them installed tomorrow due to I am worn out.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

I decided during this week to take the pulse of the progress of my build and compete in the Vallejo, CA. MECA event.
With no subwoofer, no dsp, no active crossovers and minimal hu eq adjustments, my Fit managed a 3rd place in Modified class and received a score of 72.5.
I also received the "Most Improved" award as well.
In stock form the best score I had achieved was a 42.
Looks like the build is on the right path.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Congratulations Bret! That 72.5 is a very respectable score considering you had not DSP and no subwoofer.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

rton20s said:


> Congratulations Bret! That 72.5 is a very respectable score considering you had not DSP and no subwoofer.



I'm usually pretty tolerant when it comes to DSP's, but 2db increments on a HU and less than a dozen bands to choose from is probably my limit!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

papasin said:


> I'm usually pretty tolerant when it comes to DSP's, but 2db increments on a HU and less than a dozen bands to choose from is probably my limit!


Remind me to have to take a look at the Rosen HU in my wife's GLI. Everyone into car audio should experience that torture at least once. It will help you to appreciate anything and everything else you have ever used.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

papasin said:


> I'm usually pretty tolerant when it comes to DSP's, but 2db increments on a HU and less than a dozen bands to choose from is probably my limit!


Having spent enough time with DSP, I could only go back now to a 99RS at the minimum.. Or an 80PRS in an absolute pinch.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

papasin said:


> I'm usually pretty tolerant when it comes to DSP's, but 2db increments on a HU and less than a dozen bands to choose from is probably my limit!


This is what happens when you're tired but still try to post anyway. 
I neglected to mention that I asked Richard and Linda Papasin to please tune it "as is" which meant like Richard mentioned above, a head unit based 8 band eq that moves in 2db increments.
Thanks to the both of you for slogging through it cuz the results speak for themselves. 
It just goes to show you two can tune anything.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Darth SQ said:


> It just goes to show you two can tune anything.


That sounds like a challenge...



rton20s said:


> Remind me to have to take a look at the Rosen HU in my wife's GLI. Everyone into car audio should experience that torture at least once. It will help you to appreciate anything and everything else you have ever used.


Though, I do prefer to keep them as friends.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rton20s said:


> That sounds like a challenge...
> 
> 
> 
> *Though, I do prefer to keep them as friends*.



Quoting yourself lol that's a new one.
You got a meme for that?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Darth SQ said:


> Quoting yourself lol that's a new one.
> You got a meme for that?












(I had another, but the language isn't something I would typically post.  )


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

I am having two of these custom made to fill in the label areas I painted over on both sunvisors.
They should arrive sometime this coming week.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

The Soundstream emblems arrived today so I installed them while I still had sunlight to work with.
I think they came out just fine and added a cool little detail to the Fit in an area that just didn't look right without something there.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

This project has not been forgotten but it is on hold.
I am building a 2nd home and am now focused on finishing the Suburban first.
Hang in there guys.


Bret
Darth SQ


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

Darth SQ said:


> I also upgraded the steering wheel emblem to match the body color.
> 
> Before.
> 
> ...



its small details like this, that I cant even see, that I love to know about. good job!


----------

